# whats the strength of plexiglass?



## panchoman (Feb 19, 2008)

dry ice bombs are so much fun(& legal) but very dangerous... my friend almost blew apart his hand yesterday from a misfired dry ice bomb and almost the same story for me. 

looking for some materials to build some dry ice bomb detonation triggers and i was wondering how strong plexiglass is.

so you think it can survive powerful blasts from dry ice bombs? the 5 lb. bomb that i *legally* used yesterday to blow up a metal trash can sent the can ~5 stories high and put some major dents in it from the inside.. do you think plexiglass could survive that? 

basically it's going to be in the center of a plastic bottle with a bit sticking out through an opening in the bottle.. water underneath dry ice will placed on top of the plexiglass.. using a gun like trigger.. it will give a quick and firm jerk on a strong piece of metal cabling which will pull out the plexiglass.. till a stopper placed on the end of the glass reaches the end of the bottle and stops the plexiglass from coming fully out.. which would leave an opening in the bottle from which the gas can escape and cause a failed bomb.. 

also working on a safety switch idea which will prevent the plexiglass from being triggered untill the switch is set to on.. otherwise we might have bombs being detonated en route and that would be very bad as they might set off other bombs etc and eventually blow up the transport vechicle. 

so you think plexiglass will work for this design?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 19, 2008)

You know, the more I think of it, the more I think about instead of plexy, having some type of metal??


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 19, 2008)

OMG!!! you blew up a trash can and it shot 5 stories high? holy shit!!!

we used to make dry ice bombs in high school and throw them into crowds at lunch. after a few evacuations/bomb drills we decided to stop before we got caught. you should've see people run like they were gonna die!!! so funny!!!

i know that 1/2'' or 5/8" lexan is pretty strong. it's a different blend of hardend plexyglass.


----------



## panchoman (Feb 19, 2008)

was thinking along the lines of plexi just cause its clear and thin you know.. metal might require a very powerful metal as regular metal would probably get dented up preety bad


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 19, 2008)

No bomb building please.


----------

